
Apartheid in Fancy Dress: Against India’s arranged marriage regime - bryanrasmussen
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/apartheid-in-fancy-dress-yengde
======
haecceity
How do castes work? Can you tell what caste someone is by how they're dressed?

~~~
stonecharioteer
Well, yes and no. Caste is a lot more than racism based on class. It is hard
to explain how much an Indian is normalised to racism. If you ask a "high
caste" brahmin, they (we, I come from one such family) will say casteism
doesn't exist.

It does.

I've seen it and it is horrible. I loathe the caste system. I loathe almost
everything to do with hinduism. I loathe how deeply astrology is rooted in our
systems, I loathe how _I_ can tell what sub-caste of brahmin someone is by the
way they dress during ceremonies or by the marks on their forehead. It
disgusts how I have been raised in a way that I prefer my castle's cooking to
another's.

The caste system is definitely disgusting. If you're very interested in
knowing more, contact me on twitter. I use the same handle everywhere. I'll
send you some resources about how it has damaged this society more than helped
it.

